# Reeven Naia 240: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Färbemittel



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juni 2017)

*Reeven Naia 240: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Färbemittel*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Reeven Naia 240: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Färbemittel*

						Reeven ist ein in Deutschland eher wenig bekannter Hersteller. Falls der Name Erinnerungen weckt, dann eventuell nur wegen der stets gelben Lüfter, welche bei den Turmkühlern der Firma Verwendung finden. Nun hat das Unternehmen eine erste AIO-Wasserkühlung namens Naia 240 im Angebot. Eine Besonderheit dieser ist das Umfärben der Kühlflüssigkeit mit im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Färbemitteln.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Reeven Naia 240: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Färbemittel*


----------



## Kaby-Lame (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reeven Naia 240: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Färbemittel*

Sie kommt nicht von Asetek, das ist doch schon mal was. Wenn jetzt noch die Lüfter leise sind könnte es fast interessant werden.


----------



## bootzeit (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reeven Naia 240: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Färbemittel*

Blödsinn mit den schwarzen Schläuchen .


----------



## e4syyy (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reeven Naia 240: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Färbemittel*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Blödsinn mit den schwarzen Schläuchen .



Richtig.


----------



## Chukku (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Reeven Naia 240: Neue Kompaktwasserkühlung mit Färbemittel*

Wenn man die Farbe eh nur im transparenten Kühlblock sieht, hätte es eine bunte LED im Kühlergehäuse wohl auch getan.

Viel interessanter finde ich da die neue AiO Kühlung, die Lian-Li auf der Computex vorgestellt hat. (Hersteller: Cinsys).
Stylisher Kupfer Rohrradiator, insgesamt edler Look und Pumpe am Radiator untergebracht.
http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/im...ercooling/lian-li-ix-r240-computex-guru3d.jpg


----------

